# Hints, Tips, Help, I'll take anyhting



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi folks, I'm heading down to OBX for the week of Thanksgiving with the family and we're staying right next to Jeanette's pier. I really enjoy surf fish and have built up a bit of stuff including one decent heaver, one low end heaver and some cheapo rods and spinning reals for in close. I only get to go surf fishing once a year or every other year and in the same thanksgiving week situation. My general MO is load up the cart, grab some fresh mullet and walk down the beach from the house to whatever looks best within a few hundred yards. I then try to throw the heavers out far with a drum rig and chunk of mullet and set the other rods up in close with fish bites, shrimp, mullet etc. in. I've had ok luck with this some years and pretty poor luck other years. This year I'll finally be driving my truck down instead of the loaded family minivan so I went ahead and got the Hatteras driving permit and am hoping to head down to some of the ramps and hopefully make it down to the point. That being said any thoughts on my efforts, tips, spots or anyone who will be down that way and wouldn't mind someone tagging along try to pick up some knowledge, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't overlook bloodworms. This fall was the first time I used them about three weeks ago.

I always use live fleas, fresh shrimp, fish bites, and cut mullet and caught sea mullet for bait. But this time for some reason I grabbed a bag of bloodworms also. 

Hit ramp 38 just north of Avon and in a stretch of about 100 yards where there were at least 50 people fishing, we out caught everyone 10 to 1 on the sea mullet. And Black Drum love them too. 

Never know what they will bite. And we were fishing a long hole with other people also, so it was not just structure.

I will add it to my loadout from now on.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2019)

Also go at low tide and find the holes. The sloughs are so wide mostly that you have to find the holes in the sloughs for structure. Look for smoother water for the deeper holes.. makes a difference.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Don't overlook bloodworms. This fall was the first time I used them about three weeks ago.
> 
> I always use live fleas, fresh shrimp, fish bites, and cut mullet and caught sea mullet for bait. But this time for some reason I grabbed a bag of bloodworms also.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For clarity sake, Isn't ramp 38 south of Avon and north of Buxton?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

38 is south of the Avon Pier and 34 is north of the pier. He might have come north after going in at 38


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah my bad......I meant 34


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Spladle160 said:


> Hi folks, I'm heading down to OBX for the week of Thanksgiving with the family and we're staying right next to Jeanette's pier. I really enjoy surf fish and have built up a bit of stuff including one decent heaver, one low end heaver and some cheapo rods and spinning reals for in close. I only get to go surf fishing once a year or every other year and in the same thanksgiving week situation. My general MO is load up the cart, grab some fresh mullet and walk down the beach from the house to whatever looks best within a few hundred yards. I then try to throw the heavers out far with a drum rig and chunk of mullet and set the other rods up in close with fish bites, shrimp, mullet etc. in. I've had ok luck with this some years and pretty poor luck other years. This year I'll finally be driving my truck down instead of the loaded family minivan so I went ahead and got the Hatteras driving permit and am hoping to head down to some of the ramps and hopefully make it down to the point. That being said any thoughts on my efforts, tips, spots or anyone who will be down that way and wouldn't mind someone tagging along try to pick up some knowledge, let me know.


 With all these n winds blowing in right now,water temps will be critical.. I'd say pack some mirror lures,grubs and trout jigs,a light spinner that will cast said baits,as well as your bottom fishing stuff.. I would say Buxton Point would be a better prospect for catching a drum near Thanksgiving,if you are going to chuck bait on a big rod,probably be some big sharks as well..  Look for sloughs and small cuts in the inside bar,could find some seamullet and black drum with bait or some trout on jigs.. Plenty of spots to try from 34 all the way to Hatteras Inlet,but after all these blows water temps will be down and that will determine how far s you have to look.. A good sw or about any s wind can change temps by Thanksgiving,but keep them in mind as it seems as though there is a big cooling trend going on right now..........


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Curious......how much are bloodworms down there now ? Where I was fishing in SC last month they were $12 a dozen and the tackle shops were selling them as fast as they could get them. Caught all our whiting on fresh netted shrimp and Fishbites.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Curious......how much are bloodworms down there now ? Where I was fishing in SC last month they were $12 a dozen and the tackle shops were selling them as fast as they could get them. Caught all our whiting on fresh netted shrimp and Fishbites.


 Not sure 9bucks plus??? Haven't bought them in a while,as fish bites and sandfleas have done the job..


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You need a mortgage to buy real blood worms. The fish bites have always worked well enough for me.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

You guys are an absolute wealth of knowledge, I think I'm starting to zero in on a potential game plan on casting for trout while a chunk soaks out further. I bought some blood worms over the summer that were darned expensive, got busy and only ended up using one before the wife made me run off and do family things and the weather turned. That must have been a $10 worm!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Blood worms ..... 11 bucks a bag, I'll stick with fleas and fresh local shrimp ...


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Regular red worms work.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

40inchreds said:


> Regular red worms work.


The Bloodworms you buy today aren't much bigger than "Red Wigglers". You only get ten in a bag now.

In the late 70s and through the 80s you could buy a dozen bloodworms for three bucks and they were monsters too. They were so big you could see their teeth not to mention they would bite you. During a good spot bite a bag would last quite a while, almost all day. When I was a kid many folks left what they didn't use behind and they'd keep for days in the refrigerator.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you all very much for all the suggestions and help. Here's the report from the week

*

Monday 11/25 I got out late around 9AM in front of the house a few hundred yards north of jennette's pier. There were plenty of guys catching trout a bit earlier. I got 4 or five rods out with 3 out far roughly 100-120 yards right on to the second bar but figured what the heck it's still probably a bit deep. Nope, my brother in law was surfing and stood up on the second bar in shin deep water. hung out 3-4 hours soaking mullet, shrimp and blood worms. No nibbles

*

Tuesday was a charter on Harper's Folly out of Teach's Lair. It was a gorgeous day with less than 1' seas and we caught 247lbs worth of 7-10 lb blackfin as well as some bonita. Had a wahoo hit but there was no wire leader on that lure. lot's of fresh tuna and meat in the freezer.

*

Wednesday I woke up early and headed down to the point. Got there before dawn and heard "nothing but sharks, hit before it hit the bottom" when I got out of the truck. They weren't exaggerating. All the real drum guys refused to sacrifice tackle to the biters but I figured screw it. Hooked up half a dozen sharks and landed this one.









And this lady wanted a picture with it.

*








Later in the day i was reeling in so another guy with a biter on could get by. I was right under the shark when I felt a tug and I thought the darn shark grabbed a second bait but it turned out to be this tasty guy.

*








No other action Wednesday.

Thursday was dedicated to family and over eating.

*

The wind came up Thursday and continued to blow Friday but I went out again Friday right after picking up my 666 MM3 from Joe Moore at One More Cast. the sharks did a number on the brass gears so he threw some stainless ones in for me. With the weather so rough I didn't stay long but I did catch a fish. I reeled in and saw an odd bit of extra bait. Turned out to be a Red Hake, ugly slimy little thing and oddly enough the second one I've caught in my last 2 trips to the OBX.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice report. thanks for posting it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the report,great job!!


----------

